# repurpose a mink coat - ideas?



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

does anyone have ideas of what I should do with my Mom's car length mink coat? I have seen the idea of making a throw and that is most likely what I will do, but I looking for other ideas.
Thanks!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

if the coat is in good shape, wear it! wear it with jeans!!! mink, jeans, books, sweater or nice knit top! 

wear a jeans jacket? line the front and back with mink. make a hat out of the sleeves.

had a kid call me a murderer once for wearing a mink jacket... I looked at him square in the eyes.. and said "you eat at McDonald's don't you? murderer!"

nothing is warming like fur... well except an electric blanket.. but the extension cord isn't long enough!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

A throw would be yummy and with the leftovers a teddy bear....


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

A throw and pillows are really comfy on a sofa. I've wanted to purchase old fur coats at thrift stores to do that with, but don't think my machine will handle that.


----------

